# Domina Lexx Envy / Megan Christine Bentzley / Megan Wintermute / Meghan Mornay / Inara Serra / 7h3W1n73rmu73 / zorba260



## Monkey Pink (Jul 11, 2021)

​This lolcow was initially discovered by a part-time browser of some shitty websites dedicated to exposing and doxing cheaters. You've heard of them before: She'sAHomeWrecker, ReportMyEx, and the like. Basically legal-ish revenge porn for jilted ex-lovers. I've been following some past antics on a now-defunct site called PlayerBlock and noticed over 50 posts about a man named Darren Ambler, dated back to 2015.

Here's an example of one of these posts:


All of these posts come from 3 accounts that obviously are from the same OP:
daddysgirl
(http://archive.fo/igBu8)
pennsylvaniadreamer
(http://archive.fo/jjgvP)
Natalia
(http://archive.fo/v7VIv)

In these posts, she pretends to be an entire group of women going after who I assume is one of her former clients or exes, named Darren Ambler. Unfortunately, you can Google this man's name easily and see where she has posted about him before on other shady sites. She can't conceal her identity worth shit so she's easily identified by her sockpuppet accounts she makes, usually by the way she types and the fact that she only mostly posts about this Darren guy. Other commenters on the website usually tell her to knock it off and she automatically assumes they're Darren communicating with her through the website.




She got doxed as a(n ex?) domme in Philadelphia who has been posting similar shit about her rival dommes, but nothing tops her obsession with this Darren dude:
Playerblock Rant
(http://archive.fo/Ft7lE).

She is also falsely claiming to be 18 in her complaints, despite being 40-43. This is likely due to her mugshot being posted all over these websites, and her arrest was back when she was 18... back in 1997.


As of now, she's apparently into the Twitter ANTIFA scene, arguing with people half her age and harassing them behind their backs. An exposé was posted and the OP was able to link her back to her old Internet posts about Darren Ambler, as well as the harassment of another man who has now sued her, another ex of hers named Gary Dumais.


Spoiler: Her lost lawsuit against Gary Dumais, her other ex.



Megan Bentzley aka Inara Serra: Stalker, Abuser, Harasser

Megan Christine Bentzley has been working under the name Inara Serra - Twitter @MeetInaraSerra , website https://dateinaraserra.wixsite.com/mysite (the photos she uses on her sites are not her own but those of another woman). She is a very dangerous individual who abuses personal and private information, and all past and potential future clients must be informed.

Article about her recent $5 million dollar defamation/harassment lawsuit: https://www.law.com/thelegalintelli...-against-dominatrix-slave-ends-in-5m-verdict/

Psychologist's Lawsuit Against Dominatrix, 'Slave' Ends in $5M Verdict
P.J. D'Annunzio May 13, 2021

A psychologist, a dominatrix and her “slave” walk into a courtroom. The punchline? A $5 million verdict in the related defamation lawsuit.

The verdict comes from the case of psychologist and human resources company CEO Gary Dumais, who sued defendants Jeffrey Roberts and Megan Bentzley, a woman Roberts paid to boss him around, allegedly ordering him to defame Dumais, her ex, according to court papers.

Philadelphia Court of Common Pleas Judge Susan Schulman entered the verdict against Bentzley only. According to Dumais’ lawyer, David Heim of Bochetto & Lentz, Bentzley—whose professional name is Lexx Envy—refused to participate in the case after making her initial appearance.

Roberts settled with Dumais before trial. That agreement, for a undisclosed amount, settles allegations that Roberts posted anonymous comments online calling Dumais a “rapist,” “alcoholic” and “drug addict,” which Dumais alleged caused him to lose tens of thousands of dollars in business.

“Roberts admits that Bentzley was his personal dominatrix and he was her ‘slave” during the relevant time. Roberts also admits that as Bentzley’s ‘slave’ he was required to do everything she told him,” the plaintiff’s pretrial memorandum said.

“Clearly, Roberts—as Bentzley’s ‘slave’ who is duty bound to do her bidding—was conspiring with her to get retribution against Mr. Dumais because several years earlier Dumais had a brief romantic relationship with Bentzley, which Mr. Dumais ended when he learned she was dangerous and potentially psychotic,” court papers said.

In his court papers, Roberts pointed to a cross-claim he filed.

“Roberts denies that he had any involvement in the conduct alleged by Dumais,” his court papers said. “Roberts has also filed a cross-claim against Bentzley alleging that—if any actionable conduct occurred—Bentzley was solely responsible for it. Bentzley filed an answer admitting that she is liable under Roberts’ cross-claim.”

The papers continued, “The reason that Dumais has sued Roberts is that some of the allegedly defamatory statements were connected to the internet protocol (‘IP’) address allocated to Roberts’ residence. However, Bentzley and Roberts agree that: (1) Bentzley was at Roberts’ residence at the time that the statements were published; (2) she used Roberts’ Wi-Fi connection to publish the statements; (3) Roberts was asleep at the time; and (4) Roberts had absolutely no involvement or knowledge about what Bentzley was doing.”

Roberts’ lawyer, Jonathan Cohen of Conrad O’Brien, did not respond to a request for comment. Bentzley could not be reached for comment.

“This award shows how damaging internet defamation can be to a person and a business, particularly the court’s award of $3 million in reputation damages,” Heim said. “Our client was victimized by someone with bad intentions to ruin him. We had no idea who was doing it as the defendant acted anonymously and actively concealed her identity. But Gary stood up for himself and fought back to regain his reputation. I really admire him for it.”



Her initial court case for slander:


Spoiler: Slander Lawsuit



Case Filing



Exposé:


Spoiler: ANTIFA Exposé - Racism, Rape and Death Threats



https://exposingmeghan.noblogs.org/megan-christine-bentzley-plain-text/
Archive

WordPress blog with identical wording:
https://exposingmeghan.wordpress.com/blog/
Archive

Which has a link to a site in their name, again with the claim of "exposed".
http://exposingmeghan.eu5.org/
Archive

Doxbin:
https://www.puzi.best/index.php?dox=Megan_Bentzley_aka_Inara_Serra
Archive



More examples of aforementioned slander: 



Spoiler: Links: Darren & Dommes



(More Darren-posting):
https://www.ripoffreport.com/report...ting-and-business-psychologist-time-w-1357411
http://www.private-complaints.com/i...ar-std-carrier-nj-darren-ambler-i1466467.html
http://exposehomewreckers.com/darren-ambler-riverside-new-jersey/

She loves posting false claims about her rival dommes on homewrecker sites and about STDs:
http://cheaterreport.com/darren-ambler-sex-addict-cheater-stds-cherry-hill-new-jersey/
https://shesahomewrecker.com/mistress-tissa-philadelphia-pennsylvania/
https://shesahomewrecker.com/thora-nang-joann-vu-philadelphia-pennsylvania/



She also constantly Googles her own name, and now has a KF sockpuppet account under the username @zorba260.

Direct link to her psycho post here on KF:





						Shesahomewrecker.com
					

I always wonder what percentage of stories on websites like these are actually true.




					kiwifarms.net
				




It's insane that she's been pretending to be multiple people and fixating on one guy like that online for so many years. If you interact with her at ALL, she will automatically assume you are Darren. While this means she can provide tons of content, she endlessly harasses whoever she can dox so I don't recommend touching this one up close.

Websites:
https://www.mylife.com/megan-bentzley/e48107194026
DominaLexx@Protonmail.com
DominaLexxEnvy@gmail.com
http://lexxenvy.com
http://philadelphiadominatrix.com
https://twitter.com/7h3W1n73rmu73
https://twitter.com/dominalexx


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Jul 11, 2021)

Subject seems relatively intriguing. OP could use some additional info before moving it out. Would like to see some more examples of online drama and other wild behavior.


----------



## 07. (Jul 11, 2021)

Their name can be found on some sites which claim to expose her? As a racist & anti-semite.
https://exposingmeghan.noblogs.org/megan-christine-bentzley-plain-text/ (X)

And a WordPress blog with identical wording. https://exposingmeghan.wordpress.com/blog/
Which has a link to a site in their name, again with the claim of "exposed".
http://exposingmeghan.eu5.org/ [X]

And she's named on doxbin. https://www.puzi.best/index.php?dox=Megan_Bentzley_aka_Inara_Serra [X]
Again [Here]


----------



## Monkey Pink (Jul 11, 2021)

Burning Fanatic said:


> Subject seems relatively intriguing. OP could use some additional info before moving it out. Would like to see some more examples of online drama and other wild behavior.


Thanks, working on it!



07. said:


> Their name can be found on some sites which claim to expose her? As a racist & anti-semite.
> https://exposingmeghan.noblogs.org/megan-christine-bentzley-plain-text/ (X)
> 
> And a WordPress blog with identical wording. https://exposingmeghan.wordpress.com/blog/
> ...


I was wondering what she's done since 2018 when her original thread got locked. She's relocated to the West Coast and LARPs as ANTIFA, interesting. Those pictures are undeniably her.

She makes up so many fake names and aliases it's tough to keep track of them all.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Jul 11, 2021)

The antifa stuff sounds promising for variety - a nutso sex worker obsessed with one person is a one note joke.


----------



## Monkey Pink (Jul 11, 2021)

Shig O'nella said:


> The antifa stuff sounds promising for variety - a nutso sex worker obsessed with one person is a one note joke.


I'm trying to condense the "@ProudBoy88" stuff into a single post. She apparently had a bunch of racist sock accounts on Twitter who would harass the same users she was pretending to be friends with.

Edit: Damn she's ugly.


----------



## 07. (Jul 11, 2021)

There are a lot of results for this person. [https://www.world-mistresses.com/mistresses/domina-lexx-envy-philadelphia] [X]

Another site.

Her 2017 WordPress blog.

Some claims of harassment.
For some reason the zorba260 name brings up an Instagram might be worth checking out.
I'd like to see proof of the racism claims.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jul 11, 2021)

Include her schizopost on the thread that prompted this thread.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Jul 12, 2021)

People involved in deviant sexual practices are mentally ill, what a surprise.
But by modern standarts BDSM is pretty tame tbh.


----------



## Monkey Pink (Jul 12, 2021)

07. said:


> I'd like to see proof of the racism claims.


I've been scrolling through the "Exposing Meghan" thing and it really seems to just be a troll persona. I have no idea how racist she actually is, but it's definitely her behind the @Proudboy88 accounts where she's using racial slurs and openly racist language.


----------



## Steely Dan (Jul 12, 2021)

Good OP. My only suggestion is that when linking websites, you don't have to drop in the hyperlink. For example, if you go into the post box and click the icon that looks like a chain link, and if I type "sneed.org", I can insert it as sneed's feed and seed in my post and it will directly send you to the link, making OPs much more readable and less cluttered with http's and shit like that. Also, remember the golden rule, archive everything. Just by getting one look at this crazy skank I can imagine if she gets a whiff that people are keeping tabs on her that she'll DFE.


----------



## Monkey Pink (Jul 12, 2021)

Steely Dan said:


> Making OPs much more readable and less cluttered with http's and shit like that.


Okay, noted!



Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Include her schizopost on the thread that prompted this thread.


Do you mean the post she made here on KiwiFarms?


----------



## GrammaNazi (Jul 12, 2021)

Her, at present, only post here on the Farm.



zorba260 said:


> Bannana-Hat:   You need correct information.  First--Darren Ambler deserves what he got.  He is a male prostitute  by choice that slept with any women desperate enough to say yes!  He is insane/ brain damaged from drugs.  He cries about how these horrible women and known hookers mistreat him.  A question the psycho dodges is Why did he pursue and get involved with these women?  He doesn't grasp reality?  Any sane human being knows its bad news getting involved with prostitutes and lonely women seeking sex. But Darren Ambler did pursue these women.  Even considered one of the hookers his girlfriend?  What sane person wants a prostitute for a girlfriend?  No one except insane Darren Ambler.  You play around--lie and mistreat others you eventually suffer the negative consequences.  Darren fails to understand this.   He defamed himself through his own actions.   Darren acts as if the world is supposed  to accept his scum bag behavior.  They don't accept him or his behavior.  He is not rational---abuses drugs and he is known porn and sex addict.  How could his life have a happy outcome?    This guy is so far gone in the head it's hopeless.  His life is one big secret lie!   He exposed himself the first time he stuck his infant ding dong in a hooker.  Bad risky way to live.  He also committed adultery with married women and he has played around with guys too.  This guy is a head case that blames everyone else for his infidelity.  He is a person that most people feel is repulsive and a menace to society.  He also infected partners with herpes.   Don't believe anything he says he is pathological.   Angie--or Megan is not the issue.  Issue is Darren Ambler is a scum and a true mentally ill perverted nobody!



Also the direct link to the post. 





						Shesahomewrecker.com
					

I always wonder what percentage of stories on websites like these are actually true.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## KifflomKween (Jul 12, 2021)

It would be interesting to find out more about this Darren and her obcession wih him.


----------



## Monkey Pink (Jul 14, 2021)

KifflomKween said:


> It would be interesting to find out more about this Darren and her obcession wih him.


Darren seems to be pretty innocent in this other than seeking out a domme in the first place, but here's his LinkedIn. He's just a pharmacist. (Archive)


----------



## Ed Special (Jul 15, 2021)

Monkey Pink said:


> Edit: Damn she's ugly.


tbf has anyone ever actually seen an attractive dominatrix?


----------



## Monkey Pink (Jul 24, 2021)

Ed Special said:


> tbf has anyone ever actually seen an attractive dominatrix?


Honestly no, and you know she's probably mad insecure about her aging as well. She's visibly old in her recent pictures, which look like they were snapped with someone's webcam so she couldn't Photoshop or filter them. She looks pretty gross.


----------



## Docutron_of_Batmans_Mom (Jul 25, 2021)

She’s aging badly. Used to be pretty. Looks like she got some work done. Botched surgery looks weird. 



Monkey Pink said:


> I'm trying to condense the "@ProudBoy88" stuff into a single post. She apparently had a bunch of racist sock accounts on Twitter who would harass the same users she was pretending to be friends with.
> 
> Edit: Damn she's ugly.
> View attachment 2336566


----------



## Docutron_of_Batmans_Mom (Jul 25, 2021)

He may be baby daddy of the child she adopted out and her pharmaceutical needs provider. 



KifflomKween said:


> It would be interesting to find out more about this Darren and her obcession wih him.


----------



## Monkey Pink (Jul 25, 2021)

Docutron_of_Batmans_Mom said:


> She’s aging badly. Used to be pretty. Looks like she got some work done. Botched surgery looks weird.





Docutron_of_Batmans_Mom said:


> He may be baby daddy of the child she adopted out and her pharmaceutical needs provider.


Welcome to the Farms! By all means, give us whatever other information you have on this person that you feel the thread is missing. I saw you posted in the ShesAHomewrecker thread too.


----------



## Docutron_of_Batmans_Mom (Jul 25, 2021)

Monkey Pink said:


> Welcome to the Farms! By all means, give us whatever other information you have on this person that you feel the thread is missing. I saw you posted in the ShesAHomewrecker thread too.



Thanks for the welcome.

A handfull of people reply to her crazy copypasta posts. She was chased out of Philadelphia after accusing multiple people of  “stalking” her and her friends. She has or has tried to destroy careers, friendships and businesses.

She moved to rural Pennsylvania to lay low then moved to Las Vegas and changed her name (voting record with her new name is public).

Now she says she’s in New Orleans. One of her many Twitter accounts follows some prominent New Orleans figures who should be warned about her. This is how she begins inserting herself into communities. 

She accused so many people of “stalking” that she couldn’t keep up with her own lies. She was the harasser. No one else. Anyone who she was or is jealous of she tries to destroy. She ingratiates herself into groups of people then slanders those people to each other effectively making people leery of each other in turn destroying trust between people and making it look like she’s done them a big favor and that she “cares”. She doesn’t.

She dates men and when they find out she’s a hardcore alcoholic and is hiding big parts of her life (prostitution) the relationship sours. When it begins to sour she tells the man she’s pregnant. When that doesn’t work she says she got an abortion or had a miscarriage. She didn’t the last time. Had the baby. Have been told she was paid handsomely for “expenses”.

This person is dangerous and should be ignored and shunned by all communities she comes into contact with. She’s had many opportunities to change her life but she won’t. Cyber bullying, stalking and harassing people is her primary high.

There you have it.


----------



## Monkey Pink (Jul 28, 2021)

@Docutron_of_Batmans_Mom - I have another question for you.

There's a controversial book floating around online for a few years called D.A.M.N. - Destroy A Man Now. It's a how-to for internet slander, basically. The book happens to mention Darren Ambler by name multiple times, but the author chose to remain anonymous and call herself "A. Confidential". It's been speculated here before that Megan is the author of this book.

Would you happen to know anything about this? Is she the author? It's been a bit of an Internet mystery for years - but all signs heavily point to yes.


----------



## cant_run_cant_hide (Jul 28, 2021)

Monkey Pink said:


> @Docutron_of_Batmans_Mom - I have another question for you.
> 
> There's a controversial book floating around online for a few years called D.A.M.N. - Destroy A Man Now. It's a how-to for internet slander, basically. The book happens to mention Darren Ambler by name multiple times, but the author chose to remain anonymous and call herself "A. Confidential". It's been speculated here before that Megan is the author of this book.
> 
> Would you happen to know anything about this? Is she the author? It's been a bit of an Internet mystery for years - but all signs heavily point to yes.


Hi, this is someone familiar with the situation, and no, that book was not written by Megan Bentzley/Meghan Mornay. For one, Megan/Meghan is far too unintelligent, inarticulate, and, among many other skills she lacks, incapable of putting even a paragraph of coherence together. 

But more importantly, the author's identity is known by some, though confidential, and it is absolutely 100% not Megan/Meghan. But the author is someone who is familiar with Megan's extensive cyberstalking abuses and the various tactics she uses, as described in the book.


----------



## cant_run_cant_hide (Jul 28, 2021)

cant_run_cant_hide said:


> Hi, this is someone familiar with the situation, and no, that book was not written by Megan Bentzley/Meghan Mornay. For one, Megan/Meghan is far too unintelligent, inarticulate, and, among many other skills she lacks, incapable of putting even a paragraph of coherence together.
> 
> But more importantly, the author's identity is known by some, though confidential, and it is absolutely 100% not Megan/Meghan. But the author is someone who is familiar with Megan's extensive cyberstalking abuses and the various tactics she uses, as described in the book.


If you read the book, it is meant to essentially be a sort of parody "how-to," as in, "this is how easy it is for an extremely unstable woman like Megan to 'destroy' a man simply by posting whatever she wants all over the internet."


----------



## Docutron_of_Batmans_Mom (Jul 31, 2021)

Monkey Pink said:


> @Docutron_of_Batmans_Mom - I have another question for you.
> 
> There's a controversial book floating around online for a few years called D.A.M.N. - Destroy A Man Now. It's a how-to for internet slander, basically. The book happens to mention Darren Ambler by name multiple times, but the author chose to remain anonymous and call herself "A. Confidential". It's been speculated here before that Megan is the author of this book.
> 
> Would you happen to know anything about this? Is she the author? It's been a bit of an Internet mystery for years - but all signs heavily point to yes.



I know about the book.
Unknown if she wrote it. It does seem to have her signature stench attached to it.

Possibly, since she has nothing better to do between johns and drugs make her very bold. She likes her drugs. She’s been caught lifting copy in the past and cobbling it together to make her appear as a reasonably intelligent person.

Edit: it appears @cant_run_cant_hide knows a thing or two.


----------



## Docutron_of_Batmans_Mom (Jul 31, 2021)

@cant_run_cant_hide her crazy is rumored to go back to her break with a business partner years ago. You likely know who.


----------



## cant_run_cant_hide (Aug 1, 2021)

Docutron_of_Batmans_Mom said:


> I know about the book.
> Unknown if she wrote it. It does seem to have her signature stench attached to it.
> 
> Possibly, since she has nothing better to do between johns and drugs make her very bold. She likes her drugs. She’s been caught lifting copy in the past and cobbling it together to make her appear as a reasonably intelligent person.
> ...


She's such an idiot that she tweeted a photo of this poor dog she's claiming she adopted with the tag visible showing the name and phone number of the shelter - A Home 4 Spot, a rescue located in Las Vegas that has a policy of not adopting dogs to out of state people, and that does background checks and home visits; the shelter had just posted photos of this dog, Johnny, on its Facebook, saying that he was still up for adoption, the same week Megan claimed she already had him in New Orleans. 

Obviously realizing her mistake, she deleted that tweet, but not before someone was able to archive it:
https://archive.md/b8kwG

Yet another example of her complete idiocy. It's really incredible that after all these years she has so little awareness of how extremely obvious and embarrassing she is. But that's a desperate psychopath for you. Everything she continues to do is only accelerating and worsening her inevitable demise.


----------



## Docutron_of_Batmans_Mom (Aug 2, 2021)

cant_run_cant_hide said:


> She's such an idiot that she tweeted a photo of this poor dog she's claiming she adopted with the tag visible showing the name and phone number of the shelter - A Home 4 Spot, a rescue located in Las Vegas that has a policy of not adopting dogs to out of state people, and that does background checks and home visits; the shelter had just posted photos of this dog, Johnny, on its Facebook, saying that he was still up for adoption, the same week Megan claimed she already had him in New Orleans.
> 
> Obviously realizing her mistake, she deleted that tweet, but not before someone was able to archive it:
> https://archive.md/b8kwG
> ...



Other photos of the poor dog  are still up on her Twitter even the one with the Vegas collar clearly visible. It would be a shame if the shelter found out about her background. 

She posted that she was living  in a luxury apartment building with a roof pool in New Orleans. The location isn’t difficult to find. It’s on Common and Roosevelt  in New Orleans and is a mix of residential and corporate apartments. Easily booked through rhymes with Looking or directly though the building’s website. Wallgreens conveniently nearby for condom, yeast and bacterial infection medication and lube purchases.  

Sometime between the New Orleans posts and the dog posts she posted about a prominent black hat. She privatized her Twitter and scrubbed it of his name. She’s finding out it’s a bad idea to post about certain people.

She’s running out of places to hide especially with a $5 million judgment against her.


----------

